# Black or Silver Champion?



## Ride Farther (Apr 24, 2008)

Unfortunately white is sold out. What color are people liking? Does anyone have any pictures of a black or silver one that are better than the website's offerings? Thanks


----------



## breezemachine (Mar 17, 2008)

i was deciding between the same two colors for that bike and i like them both so it was a tough choice! i finally decided on the black one and placed an order a couple days ago though.

i found a bigger pic of the silver pic here: https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/lsl_protocol_slvr2100.jpg

i also found detailed pics of some lechampion frames on ebay. i assume that these are the same ones that are being sold at bikesdirect.

Black Frame:
https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MOTOBECANE...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Silver Frame:
https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MOTOBECANE...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hope this helps!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Sweet guys...This is great, Now that white is gone i needed some better pics to make my decision... Thanks guys...


Also, does anyone know if the 54cm has a 175mm or a 172.5mm Crank.... 

because Im 5'10 with a 32" inseam and this looks like a great bike to start racing with. Any Advice.
Measurements
5'10
Inseam - 32" ( so a 31"?)
Sternal Notch - 57"
Arm length - 27"

Im going to a cycle shop tomorrow to get sized... but am I think Im a 56cm...because I know a 56 comes with a 175mm crank.


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

My (white!) 54 cm Le Champ sl has 175 mm cranks. I'm 5 10 and it is a good size for me but I would like to try a smaller stem. I think a 56 would be too large for me. I don't have inseam or other lengths.


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

...and I think you should get the black!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

So is 175mm Crank an standard convention for the 54cm on the LSL? Mike?

Are you also running with the Stem in the agressive position?
flatter rather than proped.

If So, Send me your measurements. PLEASE!!!! 

Inseam
Sternal Notch
arm length

Also, Are you racing with this bike? I heard that if you have a smaller bike, its easier to control - 

My main concern is not really the seat tube height its the fact that the top tube is the correct length... A seat post can go up a long way.

I know that you must have your bike set up with the post is the most perfect position. but could you tell me, how high the post goes?

With a 56 its a 56 top tube (Trek has a 55.7 SAME THING!)
the 54 is a 55 top tube... so it may fit better, too bad I cant test ride it!

I tried a Trek 2.1 or 2.3 56CM yesterday and it felt good minus the fact that it had a 170mm crank!


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I've got a fairly aggressive position on my bike and I considering racing but haven't due to lack of time... I like smaller bikes, hence my interest in trying a shorter stem. Here's a pic from when the bike was new. I've moved the seat a few mm forward since then:
http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/4/3/5/f_mymotom_5d6349d.jpg&srv=img31


I found some measurements written down that may or may not be accurate (specially the arm length is shorter compared to you). These are measured according to wrenchscience.com's standard.
inseam 32
sternum notch 57
arm length 24


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

well the way I see it.... IF the bikes come with 175mm cranks ( not to sure since another 54cm got 172.5 "New White Le Champion" ) I can possibly deal with a shorter top tube, But I really wont pull the trigger until I can ensure that my crank length is good along with my top tube measurement. Going to try competative Cyclist next for their calculator.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> So is 175mm Crank an standard convention for the 54cm on the LSL? Mike?
> 
> Are you also running with the Stem in the agressive position?
> flatter rather than proped.
> ...


Crank length on 54 should be 170 or 172.5
BUT 56 will certainly have 172.5mm
and 175 would never be stock on sizes as small as 54 or 56 - some 58c have 175mm crank and 60c up would normally be 175mm

I am very surprised the Trek had a 170mm - that does not seem normal; I would think 172.5 is standard on a 56c [and that on traditional geo - the 56c is close to square - ST & TT right at 560mm]


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Crank length on 54 should be 170 or 172.5
> BUT 56 will certainly have 172.5mm
> and 175 would never be stock on sizes as small as 54 or 56 - some 58c have 175mm crank and 60c up would normally be 175mm
> 
> I am very surprised the Trek had a 170mm - that does not seem normal; I would think 172.5 is standard on a 56c [and that on traditional geo - the 56c is close to square - ST & TT right at 560mm]


Very true - the newer trek bikes have a slightly slanted top tube 

so Sbarro's moto was a fluk just happened to turn out correct. I would think the 56cm would have a standard 175mm because according to the accepted ratio (21.5% of inseam) the range for a 5'9-5'11 person would be within 175mm


----------

